# American Hoggers



## meateater (Jul 17, 2011)

Just seen a new preview for a show on A&E coming in August called American Hoggers. This should be good.


----------



## meateater (Jul 20, 2011)

OK we aren't vegans here right?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 20, 2011)

Havent seen that preview yet


----------



## meateater (Jul 20, 2011)

meateater said:


> OK we aren't vegans here right?




To bad the chick is HOTTT !


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh Yeah....Like you guys need another show to watch! There will be now one here to mess with!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They are gonna kill 'em but is anybody gonna SMOKE 'em?...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll have to look it up.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks.... I'll DVR it.......

Didnt come up on my listings yet... may be too soon

Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2011)

Didn't come up on my Direct TV listings either. When is it scheduled to start?


----------



## thunderdome (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.aetv.com/news/a-e-networ...al-real-life-series-american-hoggers-17192740


----------



## venture (Jul 21, 2011)

PETA will go nuts.  I love it!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks like it will be fun for sure


----------



## arduinodog (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll be watching it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2011)

Starts on July 31????

OOOOPS wrong date---When is it on again???

A little different than my old "Hoggers" team:







I just can't get away from "Hogs"!

First LogHoggers----Now American Hoggers!

Thanks for the Heads up Meateater!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Jul 24, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Starts on July 31????
> 
> OOOOPS wrong date---When is it on again???
> 
> ...


It starts Aug 16 10 pm EST. this should be a good one,


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Meateater !!!

Bear


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 24, 2011)

There were some American Hoggers down at the beach today - I hope they are not on that show. I would have taken some Qview but they probably would have tried to eat my camera!


----------



## meateater (Jul 24, 2011)

jjwdiver said:


> There were some American Hoggers down at the beach today - I hope they are not on that show. I would have taken some Qview but they probably would have tried to eat my camera!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2011)

Hope it turns out to be a good show!

Gonna program the DVR.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 13, 2011)

Comcast in PA is apparently not carrying this show...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2011)

It's not on direct TV either.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> It's not on direct TV either.


Thanks Al !

Now I can stop looking for it.

Bear


----------



## boykjo (Aug 13, 2011)

I found this

A&E NETWORK'S "AMERICAN HOGGERS" PREMIERE DATE CHANGED FROM SUMMER TO FALL PREMIERE

NEW ORIGINAL REAL-LIFE SERIES SHIFTS DUE TO EXTREME WEATHER CONDITIONS IN CENTRAL TEXAS

NEW YORK, NY, August 3, 2011 - Due to the extreme heat wave and drought in Central Texas, A&E is moving the premiere date of "American Hoggers," a new original real-life series that follows the Campbell family and their struggle to rescue Texas residents and ranches from the devastating chaos caused by millions of invasive wild boars. The 8-episode half-hour series originally was slated to premiere August 16 but now will air this fall (date TBD).

"Due to the recent extreme weather in Texas, we think it's best to move 'American Hoggers' to the fall out of consideration to the Campbell family, the crew, and the horses and dogs the family use to hunt," said David McKillop, Executive Vice President, A&E Programming. "In this record-breaking heat, even the hogs can use a break."

A&E will announce the new premiere date for "American Hoggers" shortly.


----------



## rdknb (Aug 13, 2011)

Makes me remember what a hog farm smells like yuck


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 13, 2011)

PETA?   Oh People Eating Tasty Animals.  I get it now!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Joe!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Aug 13, 2011)

Now I'm bummed, was looking forward to it about now.


----------



## fanscapekimmy (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey guys!

My name's Kimmy, and I'm actually working with A&E Network's new series "American Hoggers".  I just wanted to give you all a heads-up that it will premiere on Wednesday, October 19 at 10/9 Central, so now you've got no excuse to miss out!

Check out the trailer here: http://bit.ly/nV9X68

Like I said, I'm working with A&E Network - if you have any questions about American Hoggers (aside from spoiler requests) just let me know!


----------

